# SV, beef roast



## cooker613 (Dec 22, 2019)

Sour vide top blade roast / minute roast. In the bath for 22hr @ 132 degrees.  Came out juicy and very rich beefy flavor.

The roast in n its naked glory.






























Trimmed, tied, sous vide, searzall, sliced, eaten.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 22, 2019)

Looks tasty. I need to get mine out and do something


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 23, 2019)

C613, Nice job on the roast ,looks delicious!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks fantastic!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 23, 2019)

Good looking eats there...


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 23, 2019)

Awesome beef roast! I almost can feel that beefy flavor.....


----------



## sandyut (Dec 23, 2019)

looks great man!  One daughter has been out for Christmas and she got me the Inkbird SV cooker I asked for.  

Looking for ideas for the first couple attempts.  Your roast looks DELISH!  Now my wife doesnt mind red meat, but wont eat beef if there is "juice" (aka blood).  I have tried for 15 years to no avail...which makes me cry because I love them med rare on the rarer side.  I heard that along looking at your roast that SV beef has less juice that "runs out" for the doneness.  meaning medium rare wont run out on the plate - if that makes any sense.


----------



## cooker613 (Dec 23, 2019)

sandyut said:


> looks great man!  One daughter has been out for Christmas and she got me the Inkbird SV cooker I asked for.
> 
> Looking for ideas for the first couple attempts.  Your roast looks DELISH!  Now my wife doesnt mind red meat, but wont eat beef if there is "juice" (aka blood).  I have tried for 15 years to no avail...which makes me cry because I love them med rare on the rarer side.  I heard that along looking at your roast that SV beef has less juice that "runs out" for the doneness.  meaning medium rare wont run out on the plate - if that makes any sense.


Interesting, haven’t thought about that, but once the juice is poured from the bag (gravy base), when cut there’s little running out. Although it is juicy and tender.


----------



## dr k (Dec 24, 2019)

sandyut said:


> looks great man!  One daughter has been out for Christmas and she got me the Inkbird SV cooker I asked for.
> 
> Looking for ideas for the first couple attempts.  Your roast looks DELISH!  Now my wife doesnt mind red meat, but wont eat beef if there is "juice" (aka blood).  I have tried for 15 years to no avail...which makes me cry because I love them med rare on the rarer side.  I heard that along looking at your roast that SV beef has less juice that "runs out" for the doneness.  meaning medium rare wont run out on the plate - if that makes any sense.


Yes, less  juice loss when cut since held at a constant to make the inside and outside the same temp.  I have the Inkbird SV ready to heat up the partial rib roast for Xmas. Just set it a degree below the original cooked IT temp to not cook it more. The wifi is for a gateway with 2.4ghz so if like me that has 5 then not compatible. I set it at the highest time 99hrs 99mins  so you can't run out of time and it stops unintentionally. Is starts to count down when your set temp is reached and it beeps. I have a 32 oz tall mug that I clip the SV to and fill just above the calcification line with 50/50 distilled white vinegar and water to clean at 140° and run for 15 minutes then rinse in freesh water in the mug. Tooth paste for heavy spots but never had that. Its 304 SS. I don't clean it everytime.


----------

